# Model 14-3 conversion



## retiredinohio (Feb 1, 2012)

What if anything can be done to convert a single-action 14-3, 38 cal, to a double-action?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

there used to be a conversion kit to go from double action to single action, bit never heard of the reverse..... if you want a double action 14, try and sell your single action 14 for one


----------

